# Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club Show



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club Show - 25/07/09 | GCCF Show Schedules

Schedule and entry form now up on Catplanet!

Lovely show for those who haven't been and a wonderful celebration of our kittens and neuters!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Soupie.....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

n e 1 goin 2 this 1?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I might go as a spectator. It sounds like a nice show.  Plus, it's in the same venue as the Bucks, Oxon & Berks Cat Society Show in September, which we might enter. It will be handy to take a drive and figure out the journey.

May take my swimming cossie too, if the weather is nice! Our leisure centre is a bit rubbish so it'll be a nice change.  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

See you in the pool lol


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> See you in the pool lol


 LOL! Don't forget your waterwings! xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'll have to buy a swimming coszy first, lol


----------

